# Restart in the middle of updating



## Hornpipe2 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a FreeBSD router doing ipnat for my home network behind it.  Last night I tried to use freebsd-update last night to go from 7.2 STABLE to 8.0 STABLE, but ran into some issues.  I was following the update guide below and performing the steps from my desktop machine -> SSH to my router.  Hopefully someone can help me out.


```
# freebsd-update upgrade -r 8.0-RELEASE
```
This worked fine, told me the various world/ components it was going to update, presented me with messages, downloaded patches etc.


```
# freebsd-update install
```
Kernel installed OK.


```
# shutdown -r now
```
I went to reboot.  Machine came back up without issue, but I had no DNS access from any machine on the network.  Seems my /etc/resolv.conf contains wrong nameserver entries.  I'll have to figure this out later.


```
# freebsd-update install
```
Much stuff installs.  I'm told I need to rebuild all my ports as the library numbers have changed.  My tool of choice is Portmanager, so I did

portmanager -u -f

to force rebuild of everything.  Partway through the first packages, my SSH connection timed out and the router appeared hung!  Not good.  So I hit the power button and *shut it down*, plugged in keyboard and monitor, brought it up again (now using a spare hardware router to serve internet to the house).  FreeBSD box still has broken /etc/resolv.conf, but I am able to rebuild all ports overnight from the console.


```
# freebsd-update install
```
As I understand it, this was SUPPOSED to clean up unused old libraries.  However, after running the command, I got nothing except "no updates are available - run fetch first".  Which I tried... still no dice.  I think this is because I rebooted once while the ports were rebuilding instead of running freebsd-update install again.

So on to my two questions:
1) Any ideas on why my nameservers are not populating correctly?  This didn't happen in 7.2.  They are supposed to be served by DHCP from my ISP (this machine has one NIC which interfaces straight to the cable modem).
2) How do I get my old libraries cleaned up, or how do I know if they are even still installed?


----------



## Hornpipe2 (Jan 8, 2010)

Yep, I am certain my old libraries were NOT removed:

```
$ ls -l /lib
total 11010
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel      512 Jan  7 00:27 geom
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    41268 Nov 20 07:35 [B]libalias.so.6[/B]
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel    42076 Jan  7 00:26 [B]libalias.so.7[/B]
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     4820 Jan  7 00:27 libalias_cuseeme.so
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     4104 Jan  7 00:27 libalias_dummy.so
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     9312 Jan  7 00:27 libalias_ftp.so
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     6916 Jan  7 00:27 libalias_irc.so
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     6232 Jan  7 00:27 libalias_nbt.so
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     6564 Jan  7 00:27 libalias_pptp.so
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     4920 Jan  7 00:27 libalias_skinny.so
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     8184 Jan  7 00:27 libalias_smedia.so
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     5584 Nov 20 07:35 [B]libavl.so.1[/B]
-r--r--r--  1 root  wheel     6272 Jan  7 00:26 [B]libavl.so.2[/B]
etc.
```

Also, after rebooting, my nameservers are still getting clobbered.  Sure, I know how to hard-code them with some additions to dhclient.conf, but why do that when I know already that DHCP should be providing them to me?


----------



## Hornpipe2 (Jan 8, 2010)

Marking as Solved.  I just formatted the drive and reinstalled 8.0 from scratch : )


----------

